# Advice please - did i not ovulate this month?



## Jayney

Hello ladies, this is my first time using this site so any advice would be much appreciated. My partner and i have been trying to conceive for 4 months now. I know its not long but starting to get a little worried already! 

Ever since i can remember i have had 28day cycles and always have signs when im ovulating (egg white mucus). Although its not always on the same day its pretty much mid month like you'd expect. 

My problem.......this month NO SYMPTOMS! no stretchy mucus NOTHING. The first day of my last period was 21st March and like i say i've had nothing. I've had hardly any cervical mucus during the month up until last week when it became very thick and sticky. I was on constant watch for the stretchy stuff so i havent missed it and usually i cant miss it anyway. Did i not ovulate this month?? or is it possible i did and not had any signs? over the last couple of weeks i have had sore nipples, the occassional bad head and period like cramps sometimes. Im due on my period this week should be on 17th April and usually on get period symptoms around now'ish. Is it correct that if i did not ovulate that i wont have a period? Im positive i have not ovulated and therefore whats with these symptoms im getting? however if i did not ovulate then i cant be pregnant? how confusing!! Is there any way you can tell if you have ovulated? i dont using ovulation predictor kits as i dont have too much faith in them yet. Questions questions i know but if anyone can offer any advice i would really appreciate it. Thank you xx


----------



## Alexandra

You may want to google anovulatory cycle. You will get AF even if you didn't O. In my opinion, if you are positive you are very attune with your CM symptoms and you registered nothing then yeah, it's possible you didn't O. 

Are you temping or using OPKs?


----------



## onefineday

hi hun
dont know if this helps

A period or menstruation is the bleeding that occurs about 12 to 16 days after ovulation or the release of an egg. If ovulation does not occur, no egg is released, and hence technically there should be no bleeding at all. This is known as anovulation. In women where ovulation fails to occur because of an anovulatory disorder, bleeding can occur nevertheless. This is known as anovulatory bleeding and is not a normal menstrual period.

There is a huge difference between cycles in which the woman ovulates but does not get her period, and one in which she gets her period but does not ovulate. In the former case, the woman is almost certainly pregnant. In the latter case, she has had an anovulatory cycle.

If you do not chart your ovulation and have an anovulatory disorder, then you may assume that you are menstruating normally when anovulatory bleeding occurs during your cycle. This anovulatory bleeding occurs when estrogen production continues to develop in the uterine lining without reaching the threshold necessary to trigger ovulation. In such a case, either of the following two things may happen, both leading to what appears to be a menstrual period but is really not one.


Either the estrogen will build up slowly to a point below the threshold and then drop, resulting in estrogen withdrawal bleeding.

Or the endometrium builds up slowly over an extended period of time, eventually to the point where the resulting uterine lining is so thickened it can no longer sustain itself. This is known as estrogen breakthrough bleeding. This is a more common occurrence.
In either case, if you weren't charting your ovulation, you might think you were simply menstruating, though you would maybe notice a difference in the type of bleeding. Some women may notice a difference in the flow of bleeding. It may become heavier or lighter than your usual flow
lol
donna


----------

